# Nutritional Value of bees wax



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

From a nutritional standpoint you can consider beeswax to be indigestible. It's very stable chemically, and passes through the digestive tract intact like chewing gum. As a food additive, beeswax is known as E901 (a glazing agent). From Food-Info



> E901 : Bees wax
> 
> E901 (i) white bees wax
> E901 (ii) yellow bees wax
> ...


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Dietary Fiber...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is no nutrition in beeswax, it's indigestible. However there is speculation that the pollen in the wax (from bees walking on it) is helpful to allergy sufferers. I have no opinion on the matter not having any allergies to start with... at least to pollen or food, but there are people who swear by it.


----------

